# Cloverstone's Website



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I checked with Cloverstone if it is OK to make a special
post for her new website, and she said yes. With more than one 
picture of hers on it.
She's beautiful. Click, click, click away!

http://www.msnusers.com/Cloverstone


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Tis true!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Always cool to know who we talk with. I always thought you were a boy.  You look so normal! Really.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Ey, Clov?rstone, je ne savais pas que tu parles francais.
C'?st pourqoi tu ne me jamais dit que tu peut ?a? :wink:

Is that good french..lol?

Et Cynthia, je l'adorai quand tu emplace quelques photo's dans
ta (ton?) Website. Je suis curieuse de ton apparance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Clover fantastic!loved,loved,loved the pics,oh and by the way you have great hair and a great smile 

Watch out or I'll pinch that hot boy of yours lol

It's just wonderful to put a face to the name


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

I want to look at some hot dp pictures but MSN is gay and i'm too lazy and elitist to deal with that spammy adraping microsoft bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Weeeeee, nice pics clover.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Clover that guy in the ceremony picture is your husband?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks that way to me bro

Whoever he is when I get my extreme make over I'm going to pinch him away from Clover,he's cute as


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

790


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

SB dude you don't have to be so rude... I know you're suffering as much as ever but your attitude has turned for the worse, totally. I know what it's like to be able to think nothing but negative and be angry all the time, and the best thing you can do is really just keep to yourself, remain passive, and don't post obnoxious, offensive things like rolling your eyes when someone says Clover's husband is cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

790 was the amount of posts that I had, now I will have 791

Jason, I don't care what her husband looks like, im not married to him, nor am I gay and don't feel the need to judge other men's looks on a regular basis.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry SB you were clearly directly implying something there with that roll-eye smiley which you've used a ton lately in a rather mockish or mean tone. Just saying it'd be in your best interest to cool it down A BIT man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

understood


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Clover One,
You are so CUTE! It never ceases to amaze me what an attractive bunch of disturbed people we all are, lol...

Congratulations on your wedding, too!

Love,
J


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

looks mean EVERYTHING


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmmm...actually, i was being sarcastic at the time...but my dp is all but gone. Handsome insane people are in high demand lately so i don't mind the combination. Crazy love is the only good kind.

Reminds me of when I was a teenager and i fell in love with the cute blonde who heard voices and channeled the golden girls...ahhh...i should go find her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Clover,

I didn't know you had replied, in French en plus! Wow, it's really cool. It's reallt cool that some people can speak French or try to, it amazes me all the time. Habitually, and honestly, even in Canada, English-speakers doesn't care about this language (lol)

I may be reopen my site, just to put some pics of me. I am very normal, you know, black hair, green eyes, normal weight, 5'4 

For being fair I will reopen my little website.  For a while 

Cyn xxx


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the golden girls arent dead yet. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Cynthia,I get so surprised when I see photos of the people here.
In my mind's eye I thought you were a blonde maybe because I am, I think it terms of blonde lol
You don't look sad at all to me,although I believe you are.
In fact to me you smile with your eyes I love that in people.I love your dark hair,you have a warm soft natural look.

I wish I could see your little man,a bet he's a real sweety.

Love Shelly


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes I am dark-haired and so sad.... even there (in the pic) I was feeling so sad and confused.

Life is unfair.

Cyn xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

I know you are sad Cynthia.
It's so very hard to come to terms with DP.Who of us would have guessed this horrible condition would come into our lives.................and take over.
I feel for you, hope one day soon life will treat you better.

Love Shelly


----------

